# Titanium Backup Help



## daddyscooltv (Oct 17, 2011)

When I try to backup my user data and apps Titanium Backup stops working all of a sudden. I have try to run the backup several times and it seems to stop working at different places in the backup everytime. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app a few times. I have rebooted the phone several times. Any suggestions would be great. I have the Verizon S3.

Update: I purchased the pro key and changed the app processing mode to "auto, Indirect" mode as suggested in the problems? button on the app..

Wow I am very impressed how much faster the app backs up now on the pro key!!!!
thanks in advance,
Chris


----------

